# 2020 Dargel Skout 190 $44.995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

This Skout is powered by a 150 Suzuki SS and has a 7" Garmin at the helm.

The custom molded non-skid front casting deck allows a wide flat area for multiple anglers. The wide beam gives ample walking room around the center console even with rods secured in the side holders. Features such as the live well in the console and built in 70 quart ice chest spoil anglers with easy access to bait and refreshments from the bow of the boat. An additional live well in the stern area and another ice chest under the leaning post assure plenty of storage for bait or catches. 

Call John @ 630-688-5990 for more information.


----------

